# not peein at low rpm



## shallowminedid (May 26, 2012)

i know its been answered time n time again but i looked through 10 pages n saw nothing on a pee hole so again ill ask. have a 60 hp mariner converted to a jet, changed impellar all was great she peed all the time. second trip after doin that i saw it didnt pee at idle, but it pees on fast idle and fast half idle, i did clog the jet for a min n ran it dry for maybe 20 secs but that shouldnt hurt. pees all the time except at slow rmps? wtf is up


----------



## Johny25 (May 26, 2012)

An impeller can be ruined in less than 10 seconds with no water flowing through it.........


----------



## lovedr79 (May 26, 2012)

New impelled time


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 26, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> New impelled time




Sorry but this is the only answer I know of


----------



## shallowminedid (May 26, 2012)

thats not too bad, i would much rather pay 25 then a few hundred for an actual repair


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jun 5, 2012)

If you ran it dry for 20 seconds, that impeller rotated 500 times dry.. At 1500rpm.. She's worn out now!


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 7, 2012)

just because there is no water coming out of the pee hole does not mean the impeller was not pumping water through the pump, i beleive it was mercury who started putting pee holes on their motors because of customers wanting an easy way to check if the pump/impeller was working and OMC and the rest followed suit. not sure about others but my motor at wot would seize up and be finished in about 1 minute if my impeller stopped working. check to see if a bug or something got in there and clogged it up, ive seen it happen to a buddys motor, and if you have a jet motor i assume you are in swamp like conditions with LOTS of bugs. as for not peeing at low idle mine takes a bit to pee when i first start it and warm it up at the dock and i change mine every 2-3 years......my .2 cents


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 7, 2012)

It is probably just obstructed with some foreign matter. Take a piece of thin wire and fish it around in the tell tail hole while you are on the water and the motor is running. That will usually do the trick. 

Now if you did run it for 20 seconds out of water you do need to replace the impeller.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 7, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> New impelled time



I concur!

When you have it apart be sure and look up in the top of the pump housing, I found a piece of an old impeller in mine and it wasn't off the current impeller.


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 7, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> just because there is no water coming out of the pee hole does not mean the impeller was not pumping water through the pump, i beleive it was mercury who started putting pee holes on their motors because of customers wanting an easy way to check if the pump/impeller was working and OMC and the rest followed suit. not sure about others but my motor at wot would seize up and be finished in about 1 minute if my impeller stopped working. check to see if a bug or something got in there and clogged it up, ive seen it happen to a buddys motor, and if you have a jet motor i assume you are in swamp like conditions with LOTS of bugs. as for not peeing at low idle mine takes a bit to pee when i first start it and warm it up at the dock and i change mine every 2-3 years......my .2 cents




I would agree with this accept that his description was that it does not pee at idle, only half throttle and wot. This tells me that the fins are burnt, melted, missing or worn off at the ends. This would explain why it pees at the higher RPM and not idle. But it never hurts to clean or check for clogs and that I do agree with.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 7, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> shawnfish said:
> 
> 
> > just because there is no water coming out of the pee hole does not mean the impeller was not pumping water through the pump, i beleive it was mercury who started putting pee holes on their motors because of customers wanting an easy way to check if the pump/impeller was working and OMC and the rest followed suit. not sure about others but my motor at wot would seize up and be finished in about 1 minute if my impeller stopped working. check to see if a bug or something got in there and clogged it up, ive seen it happen to a buddys motor, and if you have a jet motor i assume you are in swamp like conditions with LOTS of bugs. as for not peeing at low idle mine takes a bit to pee when i first start it and warm it up at the dock and i change mine every 2-3 years......my .2 cents
> ...



yeah yeah for sure! i was just saying that just because it dont pee dont mean the pump/impeller are not working. theres something wrong for sure and needs adressed asap! i should have worded my post a little bit differently, but you summed up what i meant.

thanks...


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 7, 2012)

Agreed ^^  , I have had plugged copper tubes, rubber hoses and water jackets before. Impeller worked fine but there was just a plug in the system. This usually will not allow water through at a steady rate at any RPM though (in my experience).


----------

